# How Long Do I Wait to Make Contact?



## SugarPlum JellyBean (Oct 10, 2011)

Husband moved out Friday. Did not speak on SAturday. Had angry text exchange yesterday. Despite all of the things he has done, I have a strong desire to try to talk/text him. My girlfriends say absolutely not, and I am to wait until he contacts me. I am trying to stay civil and can't help that I still love him despite his emotional affairs and attempts to rekindle old relationships. How long do I wait before I make the first attempt?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Let him contact you.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If you want this type of relationship to continue, one where he cheats, calls the shots and pops in to see you at his convenience, then by all means call him.
When he calls you or comes back, get tough and tell him that his behavior is unacceptable.


----------

